# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  درخواست اطلاعات در مورد PowerPC

## Moharram

من یک برد PCIe دارم که یک FPGA روش نصبه و از طریق IP Core با PCIe و نهایتا با PC در ارتباطه ...

FPGA نصب شده روی برد ساخت شرکت Xilinx و دارای یک پردازنده Embedded به اسم PowerPC هستش.
میشه در سطح سخت افزار ارتباط بین PowerPC و FPGA برقرار کرد و بجای PCIe از کانکتور شبکه روی برد به عنوان واسط با خارج استفاده کرد.

این پردازنده با لینوکس کار میکنه... یعنی اول باید یک core لینوکس روش نصب بشه... و بعد یک نرم افزار براش تعریف بشه...

این مختصری از عملکرد PowerPC روی این برده...

سوال من اینه که چطوری میشه روی این FPGA لینوکس نصب کرد....

----------

